# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Padmayude olichottam

## S.K

Ithoru cheru kathayaanu...ithile sambavangal palarkkum parichayamullathaanu...oru yathrakkidayil veroraalil ninnum kettarinja kure sambavangal koottiyinakki oru rasathinu ezhuthi nokkiyathaanu..kurachu bhavanaayaanu..ithile katha pathrangale ningalkku parichayamundenkil athu thikachum yadrichikam maathram aanu...

----------


## S.K

IMG_4302.jpgIMG_4303.jpgIMG_4304.jpg

----------


## S.K

Page 1

----------


## S.K



----------


## gappu

nighalude kayyasharam kandal pen kuttikal ezuthiyathnne parayuuu

----------


## baadshahmian

gollaam nannayittund............. :Yes3:

----------


## Lakkooran

Kollam :) :)

----------


## maryland

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## binz

Iniyum ezhuthooo....nannaayivaratte.....

----------

